# IH 244 - Questions



## allenbrock (Mar 22, 2011)

I have an International Harvester 244 3cyl. Diesel. It started slipping as if the clutch/pressure plate was going out; I replace the clutch, pressure plate, and throw out bearing. The tractor worked flawlessly for about 10 hrs and began slipping again, so I assumed the new parts were flawed in some way and replaced them again. The problem continued - The tractor cannot not pull itself on a trailer. The clutch is adjusted correct as there is really no adjustment. You can feel the clutch engage and disengage as its design. The engine is running smoothly and I hear no noise coming from the gears and rear end area. It is as if the clutch/pressure plate is not working correctly. I cannot believe I have had two manufactured deflects. Are there any pumps or internal clutches in the transmission or any other culprit that can be the cause? I am puzzled.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

How is the hyd fluid? Have you tried all range speeds?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Was there any oil fouling on the clutch plate? If not I bet there is some kind of adjustment in the linkage.Good luck


----------



## jimeboy (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you ever resolve this problem? I have an ih 244 also and have the same problem.


----------



## allenbrock (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes -it was the grip cable that attaches to the clutch pedal and runs to the lever that goes on the transmission


----------



## jimeboy (Oct 13, 2011)

But doesn't the grip cable adjusts the live PTO?

Do you still have your IH 244? If so, would you answer a couple questions for me? I have a 244 with the live PTO and it just stopped any movement in high, medium and all but first gear in low speeds. I replaced clutch parts and a badly worn, left side, shift fork. adjusted linkage and still had the same problem. I'm looking at the hydraulic clutch pack or the hydraulic pump as the possible cause. Would you have any insight on my tractor problem?


----------

